# Red Eyes - Every Ride?



## superluckyfish (Jun 11, 2008)

For some reason my eyes get blood red on every ride from 12 miles to 50. I've tried a couple of different pairs of glasses, with no change. Also I don't wear any corrective lenses, just sunglasses. 

Anyone else experience this? Or should I head to the doctor?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

superluckyfish said:


> For some reason my eyes get blood red on every ride from 12 miles to 50. I've tried a couple of different pairs of glasses, with no change. Also I don't wear any corrective lenses, just sunglasses.
> 
> Anyone else experience this? Or should I head to the doctor?


Just bloodshot? Not itchy/ scratchy?


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

Salty sweat in you eyes?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Try Refresh Tears - that may help.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Might be allergies. I'd check with a doc. Don't want to mess around with something sooo impt as like, yer eyes.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

SpamnRice said:


> Salty sweat in you eyes?


this.

I wear Adidas Evil Eye, they have a sweat band that keeps my eyes, sweat free.










other brands probably have the same sweat retention feature

Also could be pollen allergies.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

Are your eyes red during the ride or a few hours after? 

Mine go red if it is cold and I ride longer than 20miles. It takes a few hours for them to get to being bloodshot though. I told my optometrist, and he suggested systene (sp?) eye drops. He said I suffered from dry eyes. I have used it, and it does work, but I still get it a little.


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

SpamnRice said:


> Salty sweat in you eyes?



What else could it be?


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*One type of med for that is*

Patenol? My BIL is my eye doc, he gave me a sample once, worked well. And I do wear contacts and have seasonal allergies.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I wear contacts and then some barely tinted sunglasses over them to keep wind from bothering them. Dry eyes used to be my case but apparently you've been using glasses to keep the wind off already.

Funny to bring up allergies as today I picked up a summer allergy (San Francisco just has brilliant weather >_>). Didn't ride since I was recovering from some muscle sores, but my eyes were red mid-day. I have no idea what my friend thought when she saw me. I would suspect allergies to be the OP's case, but he didn't clarifty if it was every recent ride, or every ride of his life. If it's the latter...well, year-round allergies? Either way the doctor is the best bet.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Happens to me also. I think it's allergies but it's never itchy.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you wear contacts? My buddy and I did a 65 mile motorcycle ride last night.. he wore a skull cap helmet.. after the ride his eyes were bloodshot bad. Took a while to clear up. All from the wind, dryness, and contacts.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Could be internal instead of external.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker (Aug 2, 2006)

Go see your optometrist and have him or her take a look.


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

*Been there, done that*

The same thing has happened to me. Usually in cold weather or after a hard ride. And from what I notice, it seems to happen to other guys occasionally, as well.
You didn't say how long it takes to clear up. If it bothers you, go see an eye doctor. He can give you more specific and better advice than we can.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Allergies.

When riding, basically every airborne allergen is assaulting our bodies infinitely more often than when just walking around. Think about it, we're in a self-induced near constant wind storm.

I often get very watery eyes (to the point I can't read my cyclo-computer and tears are streaming down my face) and a runny nose when riding.

I've yet to find anything that stops either symptom without the side effect of making me so drowsy that riding is torture. So I just deal with it.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you have high blood pressure? Allergies? Are you tense while on the bike?


----------



## UGASkiDawg (Jun 23, 2008)

Loraura said:


> Allergies.
> 
> When riding, basically every airborne allergen is assaulting our bodies infinitely more often than when just walking around. Think about it, we're in a self-induced near constant wind storm.
> 
> ...


Singulair will likely stop the runny nose...it'll help a little with the eyes. It may have some nasty side effects but if your hay fever is as bad as mine...death is a better option.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

You just need bigger glasses.
Problem solved!


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

if the wind is hitting your eyes try glasses that close the gap under between the cheek and glass.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Happens to me, too. Did Lasik a couple years ago, so it's not as bad as when I wore contacts. Takes about fifteen minutes to clear up enough that I don't look like the devil; maybe over an hour to look normal. My eyes are just sensitive to the wind, pollen, and dust. Also occurs a bit after motorcycling.

Occasionally use Bauch & Lomb All Clear when there's a pressing need to look instantly presentable.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

UGASkiDawg said:


> Singulair will likely stop the runny nose...it'll help a little with the eyes. It may have some nasty side effects but if your hay fever is as bad as mine...death is a better option.



I'm already taking Claratin, which keeps symptoms under control EXCEPT when on the bike.

I guess I could switch and try Singulair for a while.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Loraura said:


> Think about it, we're in a self-induced near constant wind storm.


Wow, you must ride _really_ fast. All I ever feel is a slight breeze! :cryin:


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

not all that uncommon. i think it has more to do with exertion than anything else.

i get them regularly too. no discomfort, happens in any season / temperature, not a contact wearer, tried sealed goggles, etc.

i don't give it a 2nd thought.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Dry Eyes*

Take one drop of Systane pre ride, one drop post ride, quit kvetching.

Geesh.

bt


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

I usually get very red bloodshot and itchy eyes after rides longer than about 3 hours in the summer, and sometimes in the winter. Sweat, dust, wind, bright sunlight, bugs, dehydration, allergies... any and all of these things can affect my eyes in any ride.
I always wear glasses, but do take them off if a climb is long and or slow enough because I'm more comfortable that way. I just rinse my eyes and stick some drops in there after my ride, and later that day, and usually the next morning too...


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I have the same issue. I just use an eye wash and Visene after my post ride shower.


----------

